# How to precision cut concrete pavers?



## tripower

I bought these pavers to redo my patio with:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=287158-215-287158

They are small and easy to work with, but now I am at the point were I need to cut the curves and angles (my patio is a semi-circle) and I am not sure what and how to cut these pavers for accuracy and so they don't crumble apart in my hands. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## comp1911

Tile saw or 4 1/2" grinder with diamond cutoff wheel.


----------



## werc

definitely the wet tile saw. I rented one from Home Depot last summer for about $50 for 4 hours.


----------



## Nickpaus

Mk Brick saw tile saw works but is made for thinner material (tile) I have the Honda 5.5 Mk Brick chop saw works great and you can rent them.


----------



## KUIPORNG

*tool is one thing... method is another thing...*

I learned how the professional did it in our neighbours: don't know if DIYers can do the same though, here is now they do it:

they laid all pavers from inside to outside without the boundary rows first... once that is done... they use those gasolin cut off saw, dry cut all the pavers following the line they draw on the pavers on the ground.... and that is fast and nice clean cut.... no needto do annoying measuring and no need to take the paver from/to the table saw... and the output is just perfect... no miscut etc... then they laid the outside boundary row.

I bought the table wet paver saw already... so I probably wouldn't be able to do that... and those gasoline hand held cutoff saw must be real expensive anyway....and probably need a lot of muscle power to use it... 

I probably just need to spend my time on my project cutting instead...


----------



## yesitsconcrete

normally a pro won't use wet UNLESS the mtl's finicky,,, demo saw is the fastest & easiest + you can rent the diamond blade along w/it.

table saw, in this instance, would be a large pita & very inefficient.


----------



## KUIPORNG

*how difficult to handle those demo saw?*

for a small guy like me 150 lbs.... would him has enough muscle power to handle those scarely saw?..... I know HD renting them out for 72 per day.... don't know if they include blade though....


----------



## concretemasonry

How accurate do the cuts have to be?

They will be against the edge restraint and there is always the necessary sand the is vibrated into the pavement/joints after laying.

Many paving contractors use a hand splitter (purchaesd or rented from a pvaer supplier) for the cuts so you can do the cutting at the location if you need to fit tighter.

The free cutting with a gas powered saw is a great operation to watch and it works wonderfully, as do the pavements. I have seen it used on parking lots and roads, but it takes skill.


----------



## tripower

I think I am going to use a wet saw. I need more precision than a splitter and a little less firepower than a full on gas powered masonry saw. I will use the wet saw and let you guys know.


----------



## KUIPORNG

*would this work when using table wet saw?*

How about this approach?

lay all pavers without the boundary row and edger in place ... then draw and out line along all the curve ... then take out those pavers to be cut in table saw base on the line being drawn on them.... then put it back... would the output be as nice a continue curve line? then put the edge row (complete paver) then install the paver edge....

would above scheme work? It is not using the hand held concret saw... but it also cut first before puting in edge row and edger....

I think it save the time of doing those measuring when install the the outside edge row first....


----------



## Tscarborough

Splitters generally work best, fastest, and cheapest. A tile saw works well if you use it to score and then split them. What CM meant is that a clean through cut will not allow for a sand interlock, as a rule.

Using a handheld chopsaw works great, but it is not something you want to do if you have not done it before. It is just about as dangerous as using a 30 pound chainsaw to cut limbs overhead.


----------



## KUIPORNG

*that is good tips*

"A tile saw works well if you use it to score and then split them."... didn't think of that.... it is always a good idea to hear people's idea/opinion...

how about my question regarding laying all pavers first before the boundary curve row... in order to reduce the headache of many little measurements.... does that make sense...

I hope Tripower won't mine me asking question here, as I am sure this is really knowledge helping everyone...

thanks...


----------



## tripower

FIY: Just got the wet saw and it works GREAT!!! Thanks.


----------



## yesitsconcrete

if you wanna get done, use the demo/chop as kui mentioned,,, if you're anal, slower, & want/need smoother sawcuts + you like walking back & forth from saw to paver location, use the wet,,, btw, hydraulic, elec or gas're avail for either - hell, you can even get a wet demo saw,,, just in case we wanna lengthen this thread :laughing:


----------

